# Reclaimed Walnut Log



## stpierre (Oct 21, 2010)

I have recently dug up this 30' walnut log on a job I was working on. I have cut the stump off and cut it into 2" slabs. The log was placed in a swamp back in the 1940's and it looks like it was cut a week ago. The wood has a greenish grayish tint to it like nothing I have ever seen before. I have searched the internet to find buried walnut logs and why it has this color but have found nothing. They have sinker walnut but it looks nothing like this. The log has little points on it and what little bark it had on it matches walnut logs I have in stock. Does anyone no anything about this or where I could find out what it would be worth. I have cut a smaller log that was with it but I am saving the bigger log until I find a buyer.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

talk about buried treasure!!! SWEEEET!!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting. I have not seen walnut in that color before.
So the color change is due to the log being in water. Right?


----------



## stpierre (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats what I'm thinking but most sinker walnut is more dark. This log has a color all to it's self. Not sure how I got a picture of my spray room in here.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you sure that it is walnut? The grain looks more like ash.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

It also looks a lot like butternut.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not only the color , but the grain also doesn't look like Walnut. JMO…..At first , the color reminded me of Butternut , but now the grain leaves me wondering. How about an endgrain slice photo ?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The pale lines in the annual growth rings is not characteristic of walnut. An end grain pic will help.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Sunk butternut? Whatever it is, it is gorgeous and I imagine it would be worth a fair amount of money to somebody.

for its size, how dense is it? I have a fair amount of sunk walnut and it is super dark and super lightweight.


----------



## stpierre (Oct 21, 2010)

I think you might be right, Butternut or White walnut could be what it is. I am taking a piece to Va. Tech forestry dept. tomorrow so they will let me know the first of next week.


----------



## RKaste (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweet fined! Should make some beautiful projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stpierre (Oct 21, 2010)

So I took a piece to Va. tech and they told me it was old growth Black Gum. That stinks for me but I think the carvers and woodturners will love it with it's straight grain. They did say that the color was caused by it being buried for so long and it was something they had never seen. Usually Black Gum rots really fast once it is down but this was protected and this makes it very rare.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you : )


----------

